# 3 Years pain free



## mrvvv (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello all,

Just wanted to come on an IBS forum and tell my story with the hope that at least one person will find themselves in similar circumstances and this may give them some hope. My back story is that around four years ago I went in for a colonoscopy because I was having severe stomach pains all the time which I thought was due to an ongoing problem I have with diverticulosis. The doctor doing the procedure told me that the diver wasn't the problem but I had IBS. That didn't sound to threatening when he said it like that but then I went home and researched it and thought...holy crap, my life is over as I once knew it. I was going to have these debilitating pains (cramps) for the rest of my life .It was a pretty sad time in my life which may be where some of you are now.

So I proceeded to look at all the forums and IBS web info I could find to try and come up with some hope. I happened to see a post on a forum (don't remember the poster (but I will forever be in his gratitude) nor the particular forum because I looked at a bunch). He said he was a previous user of some kind of antibiotic (don't remember which) for a long time and had been diagnosed with IBS but it turned out to be yeast infestation in his gut that came about from the antibiotics killing the good gut bacteria and yeast taking over. Since I had taken antibiotics (tetracycalene...excuse spelling if wrong) for almost 20 years this sounded like it might hold some promise. I talked to my regular physician about this and he simply said everyone has some yeast in their body and that yeast infestation of the gut has never been proven. He proceeded to prescribe me a pain/muscle relaxer (I think it was called Bentyl but not 100% sure). I took it and the pain went away for one and a half hours so I took another and the pain came back in one and a half hours (it also make me extremely tired). I said I surely can not do this every 2 hours for the rest of my life so I quit taking them and started checking the internet for doctors that might have an idea about this yeast infestation and found the National Candida Center and Dr B in Florida. You can google them and he has some videos on youtub (might be under doctor Vinkas but he goes by Dr B). Just to let you know this is a true story and not an advertisement for him or the institute and is sort of an unusual circumstance of using anitbiotics for a long time (my reason was for rosacea).

It took a while for the whole program but the constant pain and cramping was gone fairly soon from diet and supplements. I have been pain free for around three years and I realized I had not gone back to that forum and posted any of this but I would not have looked into this without reading it from another poster so this is my way to try and connect with another sufferer. Since I do not remember which forum it was I chose this one and hope someone finds it usefull.

Thanks for taking the time to read it and believe me I hope you all find some relief from this terrible affliction.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Could you provide the details of the treatment? Diet? Supps? Thanks.


----------



## mrvvv (Jun 13, 2016)

Jaumeb

For food: It started with a blood test to find out food allergies then we did a rotation diet of different food groups that were in my non allergic categories where we would rotate the foods over 4 or 5 days. This was kind of tough as a lot of foods came under the allergic category and then some of the ok foods I could not eat because of Diver. But I got through it (I think I did a year of the rotation diet).

As far as the supplements, they varied and some were for yeast control while others were for bowel movements and such. I really do not want to give out names of supplements as this was a program he developed per the test results that he got for my personal problems. I do not feel comfortable with someone going and trying a bunch of supplements because of a post I wrote about what worked for me . Most of the supplements and juices are listed on his website so if you want to see them they are basically listed by what problem they are meant for. Whether they all did what they were supposed to do or not I do not know but the overall effect was beneficial for me (again I think my problem was more from yeast infestation than IBS) I will mention one supplement though for constipation. I used the Opti Cleanse Plus and had good results (I used it in conjunction with the I5 also by xymogen) and my brother in law was constipated for a long time from some strong drugs he was taking for a bad ailment and he had success with the product also (he just used the xymogen opti cleanse plus). Again not trying to sell anything but if it works for anyone else than mission accomplished.

Hope this wasn't to vague for you but you can get a lot of info from the website or talking to them directly.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------

